# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  bổ sung kiến thức.

## nabet68

có người nói với em khi cắm thêm ram phải chọn ram cùng loại và cùng dung lượng để cho nó "đồng bộ" sẽ chạy nhanh hơn. thực tế có đúng như vậy ko ạh? vì em định bổ sung thêm ram nên phải hỏi cho kỹ, mong các anh em giải đáp giùm
(cấu hình máy: core 2 duo t5870 2ghz. ram 1g, hdd 160g)

----------


## anhhailua

đúng rồi đấy! mình mà khuyên ai cũng đều khuyên như vậy.

----------


## ananhhoang

thực ra mình cũng hơi lăn tăn về vấn đề này!
nếu main hỗ trợ dual channel thì đúng là việc lắp 2 ram giống nhau hệt nhau sẽ giúp cho 2 thanh ram hoạt động ổn định tối đa, tốc độ tăng nhiều (trên lý thuyết chỉ cần chung dung lượng và chung bus là đủ)
nhưng vd nhé, main mà ko hỗ trợ dual channel, thì việc lắp 2 ram giống hệt nhau liệu có cần thiết? mình chứng kiến nhiều máy tính dùng 2 ram: 512mb và 256mb mà vẫn nhận đủ, chạy bt!!! ( trường hợp này, theo như lý thuyết thì cũng chỉ cần 2 ram có bus giống nhau là ổn rồi!)
mọi người góp ý nhé!

----------


## giantapta

main ko hỗ trợ dual channel, mình vd như thế này nhé! 
bạn thấy nếu bạn là một người nông dân đi gánh lúa chẳng hạn, vậy gánh 2 bên đòn gánh ngang bằng nhau, hay là 1 bên đòn gánh gấp đôi bên còn lại thì trường hợp nào dễ dàng hơn. ram là radom access memory (bộ nhớ truy xuất ngẫu nhiên) vì vậy mỗi một phần tử trong ram sẽ đc truy xuất một cách ngẫu nhiên, vì vậy luồng dữ liệu đc tải vào 2 thanh ram sẽ có xác xuất ngang bằng nhau. vấn đề ở đây chính là xử lý hiệu quả hoạt động giữa cpu và ram. không phải ram 256 nó sẽ chịu tải tối đa là 256. nó sẽ chịu tải ngang với ram 512 và nếu máy chạy với lượng tiêu tốn tài nguyên lớn thì ram 256 sẽ quá tải. do cpu nhận thấy tỷ lệ % sử dụng ram vẫn còn đủ nhưng thực chất ram 256 đã quá tải. bạn thử mở máy xem ram 256 có nóng hơn 512 hơn thì biết.

----------


## hai0chin

như vậy nói tóm lại là nếu muốn gắn hai thanh ram thì hai thanh ram phải giống nhau còn không thì khỏi gắn phải không anh manlivo

----------


## quechi

nếu được main hỗ trợ dual 2 ram thì gắn mới có tác dụng mà nếu gắn thì phải gắn 2 ram cùng dung lượng thì mới có hiệu quả.nếu gắn 2 ram không cùng dung lượng thì máy sẽ chạy tốc độ của thanh ram có dung lượng nhỏ hơn đó bạn àh!

----------


## remcuaminhdang

> như vậy nói tóm lại là nếu muốn gắn hai thanh ram thì hai thanh ram phải giống nhau còn không thì khỏi gắn phải không anh manlivo


đó là việc nên với không nên thôi bạn à? trên lý thuyết thì chỉ cùng bus là chạy đc. còn với trường hợp của bạn thì không nên hoàn toàn. nếu như bạn có 1 thanh 512 và 1gb thì cắm vào có thể sẽ ổn hơn. còn 256 với 1gb thì ...
lấy vd về trường hợp của mình nhé! lúc đầu máy mình 512mb ram, sau đó mình mua thêm 1 thanh 1gb cắm vào, mình thấy dùng chả khác gì mà còn thấy chậm hơn. sau đó mở máy ra thì ôi thôi, cầm thanh 512 khá nóng, còn 1gb vẫn chưa thấy gì (mà laptop nhé). sau đó mình bỏ hẳn thanh 512. đó là câu chuyện của mình, còn thực ra đó cũng là kinh nghiệm sử dụng máy của rất nhiều người. lý thuyết vẫn chỉ là lý thuyết thôi. hiệu quả thực sự mới là điều đáng nói.

----------


## sanxuattudien

thank bạn manlivo nhiều. sẵn tiện cho mình hỏi lun. mình sang xài win xpsp2 mà thấy nó lèn xèn quá driver bi lỗi liên tục. mình định chuyển sang vista cho ổn định bạn thấy có ổn không?

----------


## talkmylove

> thank bạn manlivo nhiều. sẵn tiện cho mình hỏi lun. mình sang xài win xpsp2 mà thấy nó lèn xèn quá driver bi lỗi liên tục. mình định chuyển sang vista cho ổn định bạn thấy có ổn không?


hôm bữa, cũng gần đây thôi, mình tình cờ đọc được bài viết này, bạn vào tham khảo nhé, theo mình cài xp cho nhẹ máy, còn muốn giao diện đẹp hơn thì ta có thể down mấy cái giao diện về cài là ok thôi ah: http://xahoithongtin.com.vn/2009091...hua-nhan-windows-vista-la-mot-su-that-bai.htm

----------

